# Shorts?



## ctaborda (Nov 8, 2011)

Guys, I am looking for some good "good" biking shorts... I don't care about aerodynamic, I care about, taking care of my future children..

Any advice for a newbie?


----------



## pudge99 (Jul 7, 2010)

Spend over $100 US and you should get a good protective comfortable set of shorts. Pearl Izumi, Gore, Craft are brand names you can trust.


----------



## mikeyc38 (Sep 8, 2011)

you may get better responses if you move this out of the Scott section


----------

